# Exercise for the goats?



## GoatGirlyGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

I have 2 goats one wither and one doe. They're getting pretty fat right now and I'm worried, shows are coming up and I need them to be and top shape condition. I feed them 1 pound twice a day. Is that to much? What is a exercise I can do?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Are they both market animals? When is the show? That doesn't sound like too much feedwise. For exercising the wether, I used a treadmill, chased him with a fourwheeler, used a track dog, or had him pull a tire. I did this for my county and major wethers.


----------

